# zebra finch mutations help!



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about the penguin mutation?

I breed mostly black faced black breasted, isabells, black cheeks, orange breasted, whites and creasted. Hoping to go into triple blacks (black faced, black cheeked and black breasted, my eventual hope is to develop charcoals)

But my black faced black breasted cock looks like he could be split for penguin. Which in itself is strange as penguin takes presidence over black. His tail, rump and belly are snow white, which leaves me to believe he may be at least a split.

He has also produced a fawn black faced black breasted hen but her belly and tail are pure white which is very strange?

Could this be a reccesive penguin mutation?

Here is her father http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s242/howldaloom/Photo0210.jpg

and here is his daughter. http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s242/howldaloom/Photo0211.jpg and another http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s242/howldaloom/Photo0217.jpg

Ok now here is another black faced black breasted drawing ZFS Standard - Black Faced and pic Black Face Zebra Finch | Bird Products (cannot get a side pic of one) But i think you can tail its no way near as white as my bird.

Penguin Zebra Finch here is a pic and info on penguin zebra finches.

Anyone know anything about these?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Now you know you need to contact the Zebra Society for stuff like this...:001_tongue: I've kept finches for donkeys years but couldn't attempt to answer your questions.

The only thing I know about zebras is that I wouldn't dare get any.As I discovered years ago they can take over a mixed aviary.

Good luck.


----------

